Ask HN: How can I find org charts of top tech companies and startups? - odedgolan
======
bluewater
Discoverorg.com is a paid service but gets you org charts and contact
information. It's pricey so not a fit for small sample sets but if you are
looking for information and contact details on lots of companies it's worth
looking into.

Zoom info, data.com and LinkedIn can also be used.

If you have a specific list you are targeting a researcher hired off of upwork
might be a good option at a decent price.

------
_raul
Mandatory link to a classic [http://bonkersworld.net/organizational-
charts](http://bonkersworld.net/organizational-charts)

~~~
odedgolan
Was aiming more towards some real ones :)

